# See the 2012 Model Changes



## SaturnRafts (Feb 25, 2009)

Just for those of you who haven't seen our 2012 model rafts (with several changes recommended from users on this site) you have a perfect opporunity in Denver and Colorado Springs this next week. We are running a special Costco event this week in Littleton, CO and another special event in Colorado Springs next week. See the 2012 Leafield Valves, detachable floor, thicker PVC floor material and added D-rings in person.


----------

